# Blower Motor



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not sure what the blower motor is....
How do you know is bad or not workin properly?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The blower is just another name for the ventilation fan under the dashboard.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> I am not sure what the blower motor is....
> How do you know is bad or not workin properly?


If you turn the knob to increase your heat or A/C and you don't feel anything - your blower is not working.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re:*

When I turn the heater/ac on it will only work on # 4. But someone told me that it may be the blower MODULE, and if I changed the module an still did the same then it would be the Blower.

But im not completely sure that's Why I was asking before doing anything.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> When I turn the heater/ac on it will only work on # 4. But someone told me that it may be the blower MODULE, and if I changed the module an still did the same then it would be the Blower.
> 
> But im not completely sure that's Why I was asking before doing anything.


There's a 'blower motor resistor' located somewhere under your dash. Basically, it adds resistance to the power line driving your blower motor. In position #4, the blower motor gets it's power directly from the battery. Your resistor is likely burned out, happens often enough. If you change the module, and the one you put in is good (and you're sure it's good), and you still don't have #1-#3, then the blower fuse could be blown (I think in #4 it runs off a different fuse, not sure though). Past that, get a Haynes/Chiltons manual or something, look in the wiring diagrams and find the broken/burned up wire. The wiring diagrams are pretty good in those manuals for this type of problem, not worth a crap for other problems, but this one is ok.
A blower motor itself either works or it doesn't. It doesn't only run at full speed and not at slower speeds. That doesn't make any sense...well, maybe if the bearings were shot, but you'd be able to hear that a mile away...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> When I turn the heater/ac on it will only work on # 4. But someone told me that it may be the blower MODULE, and if I changed the module an still did the same then it would be the Blower.
> 
> But im not completely sure that's Why I was asking before doing anything.


Yes if it's only working at the fastest speed, then it's definitely the resistor or fan amp depending on your car. Just have that replaced and it should work.


----------

